

One Doctor’s Quest to Save the World With Data - graeham
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/epic-measures

======
kfor
I head up the scientific computing team at IHME (the institute the article
talks about), happy to answer questions.

I started out doing a fellowship [0] there, it was a great first job.

[0] [http://www.healthdata.org/get-
involved/fellowships](http://www.healthdata.org/get-involved/fellowships)

~~~
aamar
Thanks for the opportunity. This is an interesting project, and the linked
graphs are intriguing:

[http://vizhub.healthdata.org/gbd-compare/#](http://vizhub.healthdata.org/gbd-
compare/#)

Questions: How are DALYs attributed to various risk factors? Assuming this is
extracted from the data itself, what model do you use to isolate causation
from correlation?

------
thisisananth
Today while I was taking the machine learning course in Coursera, I was
thinking what could the applications of machine learning could be and then saw
this article and the relevance of machine learning.

